# Anyone know how to use a flat belt stapler?



## ome (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I picked up a very old looking heavy manual staple setter for putting together flat belts, since I have a Logan lathe with a flat belt.   Instead of gluing the belt, my buddy said this is much easier to do. 
No visible name and i will post pics in a few hours. Looks really kool.  He gave me a foot long of staples and a couple of metal That go thru the two sides of the belt to keep it closed. 
Thanks for any advice.
jon


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 3, 2013)

Without a picture I'm assuming that what you have is a vise lacer. The instructions for that style is here.
http://www.flexco.com/filebase/en/s...tions/1118_Vise_Lacer_Instr_lo_res_June08.pdf

If you have a different style lacer the instructions can also be found on the Flexco site.


----------



## ome (Nov 3, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> Without a picture I'm assuming that what you have is a vise lacer. The instructions for that style is here.
> http://www.flexco.com/filebase/en/s...tions/1118_Vise_Lacer_Instr_lo_res_June08.pdf
> 
> If you have a different style lacer the instructions can also be found on the Flexco site.


Hi Don,
Thank You very much,
so it is a vice lacer?  Thanks for that link. 
Jon


----------



## denny98501 (Nov 3, 2013)

ome said:


> Hi Guys,
> I picked up a very old looking heavy manual staple setter for putting together flat belts, since I have a Logan lathe with a flat belt.   Instead of gluing the belt, my buddy said this is much easier to do.
> No visible name and i will post pics in a few hours. Looks really kool.  He gave me a foot long of staples and a couple of metal That go thru the two sides of the belt to keep it closed.
> Thanks for any advice.
> jon



Check out Tubal Cane's video #117 on YouTube. 
[h=1]MACHINE SHOP TIPS #117 Lacing a Belt for the Logan Lathe[/h]
He shows how to use a belt lacer. 
Dennis


----------



## ome (Nov 5, 2013)

denny98501 said:


> Check out Tubal Cane's video #117 on YouTube.
> *MACHINE SHOP TIPS #117 Lacing a Belt for the Logan Lathe*
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis,
Thank you , I love Tubal Cain videos. 
Jon


----------



## ome (Nov 5, 2013)

Franz© said:


> Put "Clipper belt lacer" into your favorite search engine and you may find who manufactured yours.  There are at least 10 manufacturers and all have shuttle differences.Once you've used one you know how to use them all.REMEMBER keep fingers clear!  Those things HURT.


Hi Franz,
thanks for the info. It is a really kool tool.   The name is rubbed off the metal label, except the instruction :do all lacing in center of lacer. 
And says no. 3 here are some pics
ThAnks
jon

- - - Updated - - -

Hi Guys, 
Thanks to all for the info, here are some pictures of the vice lacer.





thanks ,
Jon


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 5, 2013)

ome said:


> Hi Guys,
> I picked up a very old looking heavy manual staple setter for putting together flat belts, since I have a Logan lathe with a flat belt.   Instead of gluing the belt, my buddy said this is much easier to do.
> No visible name and i will post pics in a few hours. Looks really kool.  He gave me a foot long of staples and a couple of metal That go thru the two sides of the belt to keep it closed.
> Thanks for any advice.
> jon



I have used staples.  It is easy and quicker to install the belt.


----------



## twstoerzinger (Nov 5, 2013)

Keith Fenner has a video using a very similar (maybe the same) lacing machine.
On You Tube, search for Keith Fenner Sibley Drill press part 2.

You have to use clips that are designed for the thickness of the belt you are splicing.
Terry S.


----------



## ome (Nov 5, 2013)

twstoerzinger said:


> Keith Fenner has a video using a very similar (maybe the same) lacing machine.
> On You Tube, search for Keith Fenner Sibley Drill press part 2.
> 
> You have to use clips that are designed for the thickness of the belt you are splicing.
> Terry S.


Thanks Terry,
This is a bench belt lacer as opposed to the vise belt lacer.  
Thanks again,
jon


----------

